# webanwendung läuft nicht auf Tomcat



## foogi (17. Mai 2007)

hallo,

ich habe auf einem rechner eine webanwendung mit JSF erstellt. Benütze dazu eclipse mit dem plugin WTP.
Tomcat 5.5.16.

Auf dem rechner habe ich java 1.6, und die Anwendung funktioniert auch ganz normal. Wenn ich nun das selbe Project, auf einem anderen Rechner erstelle, dort habe ich java 1.5.10, dann bekomme ich, wenn ich die webanwendung unter eclipse laufen lassen will folgende Meldung:

Define a new Server
*Project facet Java version 6.0 is not supported.*

heisst das ich brauche java 1.6? aber genau die gleiche Anwendung lief doch früher ohne 1.6???

Hat Tomcat eine eigene Java Version? 

Lösung?

danke


----------



## Tobias (17. Mai 2007)

Auf 1.6 kompiliert, läuft's nur noch auf 1.6. Einfachste Lösung: Auf Entwicklungs- und Produktivsystem selbe Java-Version benutzen...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## foogi (17. Mai 2007)

ja stimmt habe es mit 1.6 zum laufen bekommen.

Nun wollte habe ich aber ein weiteres Problem:

Wenn eclipse läuft, dann funktioniert die Anwendung einwandfrei. Aber wenn ich das Project auf den Tomcat mittels (war) Datei exportiere, und ich eine Datenbankabfrage ausführe, dann wird die Datenbank nicht ausgelesen.Es ist eine Access Datenbank. Kann Tomcat nicht auf eine Access DB zugreifen? oder wo muss ich die DB speichern.

Bisher habe ich einfach die Microsoft Treiber über Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/ODBC Treiber eingestellt.


----------

